# Please help me interpret my fertility test results?



## cally_y2k (Sep 10, 2013)

I had some blood tests taken in January 2013 and I still have not had the results explained to me.  Due to this I moved to my local IVF Unit and asked for all results to be transferred over.  Last week they posted them to me but I can't make sense of it.  Can you help?
I'll type what it says

Extracted Testosterone: 1.3 nmol/L 0-1.9
Sex Hormone Binding Globulim: 52 nmol/L 35-100
Prolactin: 610 mU/L 0-550
FSH: 1.6iu/L 0-5.0

I've tried everything to find out what these results mean but no one will tell me.  My GP says its too specialist and my specialist won't see me because the 'IVF patients are the priority' and they're only a small unit. It's been almost a year and a half now so as you can imagine I'm getting quite concerned and at the end of my tether.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------

